# How to disable?



## fur23 (Nov 5, 2017)

click on the link if you can not view this image because of the content filter settings. Can you please help how to disable these settings.
THEN PLEASE FORGIVE) (I do not know if I got this question right into this section, if not, I PLEASE FORGIVE)


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 5, 2017)

Somewhere in your settings for your FA account there is an option to filter out NSFW content.


----------



## fur23 (Nov 5, 2017)

[QUOTE = "Water Draco, post: 5768804, участник: 111757"] Где-то в ваших настройках для вашей учетной записи FA есть возможность отфильтровать содержимое NSFW. [/ QUOTE]


Но какой раздел? Просто я очень плохо на английском


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 5, 2017)

fur23 said:


> [QUOTE = "Water Draco, post: 5768804, участник: 111757"] Где-то в ваших настройках для вашей учетной записи FA есть возможность отфильтровать содержимое NSFW. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Но какой раздел? Просто я очень плохо на английском


My FA => Account Management => Content Maturity Filter - меняешь в окошечке с General на Mature/Adult (или что там будет, я уже не помню, если честно)


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 5, 2017)

In Fur Affinity select "My FA" then "Account Management"  then "Account Settings" then under "Content Maturity Filter" change this to the setting you require. Then scroll to the bottom of the page and enter your password and select "Update" to store your updated settings.


----------



## fur23 (Nov 5, 2017)

[QUOTE = "Water Draco, post: 5768804, участник: 111757"] Где-то в ваших настройках для вашей учетной записи FA есть возможность отфильтровать содержимое NSFW. [/ QUOTE]
У меня почему то нету  Content Maturity Filter


----------



## fur23 (Nov 5, 2017)

[QUOTE = "Pipistrele, post: 5768807, участник: 108814"] My FA => Управление учетными записями => Фильтр зрелости содержимого - меняешь в окошечке с Общие на Зрелые / Взрослые (или что там будет, я уже не помню, если честно) [/ QUOTE]
А нет,всё нашёл спасибо


----------



## fur23 (Nov 5, 2017)

[QUOTE = "Water Draco, post: 5768808, участник: 111757"] В Fur Affinity выберите «My FA», затем «Account Management», затем «Настройки учетной записи», затем в разделе «Фильтр зрелости содержимого» измените это на нужный вам параметр. Затем прокрутите страницу до конца и введите свой пароль и выберите «Обновить», чтобы сохранить обновленные настройки. [/ QUOTE]
Спасибо Огромное


----------

